# Top Ten Fails for 2020 predictions. How many can you guess?



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

https://finance.yahoo.com/news/flying-cars-hyperloops-other-2020-100051517.html


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

goneubering said:


> https://finance.yahoo.com/news/flying-cars-hyperloops-other-2020-100051517.html


" FLYING CARS " !


----------

